# Met Mark O Shea today...



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

at WMSP - 

He did a talk on venomous 

Got a WDB Rattler out for 30 minutes.... 

Then goto to chat to him atfer the show for a while regarding my snakes etc..

Also got a signed book.

Photos to Follow.

Really really nice bloke...

Had some surpising things to say actually.....


----------



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

few things he mentioned...

1) the Burmese eating alligator in florida is widely believed to be a fake.... the individual who initially spotted it was working with the group who were trying to remove non indiginous species. The set up brought millions in funding. He did not say that this is 100% - but was simply stating his opinion - which I value.


2) Cobra's have now begun settling in florida? I did not know this..... did you???


Rattlesnake round ups were discussed - wont go into detail with some of the thigns the "cowboy's" do to their prey..


----------



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

How do i post images?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Use photobucket. Upload your pics to a photobucket account then copy and paste the link code from the pic into a post for this thread


----------



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

ImageShack® - Gallery


----------



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/4177/dscn0600c.jpg


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

axlandslash44x said:


> few things he mentioned...
> 
> 1) the Burmese eating alligator in florida is widely believed to be a fake.... the individual who initially spotted it was working with the group who were trying to remove non indiginous species. The set up brought millions in funding. He did not say that this is 100% - but was simply stating his opinion - which I value.
> 
> ...


 
Cobras are not established at the moment but have been found in Florida, they could easily establish though!

(I asked Mark, I had no idea myself by the way)

I did know that Florida has an enormous amount of non native animals, a concern in my opinion.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

Mark is a really nice person...He writes loads of things for my Herpetological club!!...A real gem of a man!!


----------



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

which herp club is that?

Dave - how do you know him? is he easy to contact via his website?

Very interested in talking to him again...


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

> at WMSP -
> 
> He did a talk on venomous
> 
> ...


 
I meet him a few years back at WMSP, he got a western dimond back out, that rattle is so impressive up close, But he is a really nice guy, could have talked to him for ages, i too got a sighned book from him.
Realy great guy would like to meat him again.


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

Mark is a ginger legend! I miss his tv programs, they were really interesting and came from a scientific angle, unlike some of the other shows and presenters, ahem, Brady Barr, Austin Stevens


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

axlandslash44x said:


> which herp club is that?
> 
> Dave - how do you know him? is he easy to contact via his website?
> 
> Very interested in talking to him again...


 
I’ve known him for some time now; Mark is very busy at the moment writing his new book (along with other commitments), he has no means of contact on his web site for various obvious reasons.

Yep, he is a top guy; he has given me help and advice with many subjects over a period of time.

Become a member of the IHS, he writes fantastic articles for the _Herptile_, you also may see him at various IHS events.

Mark has also written a few paragraphs on snake bite in PNG for my web site, I will be raising money towards the end of the year for the project.

www.midlandsreptiles.com


Cheers,

Dave


----------



## metalboa (Sep 20, 2008)

Meet Mark in 2005 up WMSP :2thumb: (was a day out for my bday)

At that time he only got a boa out to do the reptile talk but he was amazing and the boa was extremely calm :2thumb:

Got to have a pic taken with him before he started the show and then got talking to him after the show about my boa then got 2 books signed by him :no1:

Would really like to meet him again : victory:


----------

